# Food Safety News Thu 3/26/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 26, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 3/26/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Veteran lobbyist joins former USDA food safety leader to form new venture*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2020 12:05 am Some big money in Washington D.C. can be found at boutique K Street lobbying firms. Nobody knows that better than Randy Russell, president of the Russel Group, which for 40 years has worked the halls of Congress, mostly on behalf of agricultural interests. Russell is known for generating and retaining clients and growing his firm’s lobbying income....  Continue Reading

* Raisins invade list as environmental group names ‘dirty’ fresh produce*
By Coral Beach on Mar 26, 2020 12:04 am The Environmental Working Group has finished crunching numbers from a government report and again says strawberries are at the top of the group’s Dirty Dozen list of fresh produce. Every year the non-profit group takes a few weeks to review data compiled and released by the U.S. Department of Agriculture about pesticide levels found in...  Continue Reading

* DG Sante finds improved Polish meat controls but areas of concern remain*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 26, 2020 12:03 am A follow-up audit in Poland of meat controls has found the situation has gotten better but there is still room for improvement. The audit in March and April 2019 by DG Sante, the European Commission’s unit for food safety and health, covered the official controls over slaughter of bovines and animal traceability in Poland. An...  Continue Reading

* StateFoodSafety launches free online food safety course for volunteers*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2020 12:03 am StateFoodSafety has launched a free online training course to instruct charitable feeding and disaster relief volunteers in vital food safety principles. After a year of development, the 22-minute course has been released just in time to help train volunteers on how to safely serve food in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic. Food training is...  Continue Reading

* Survey finds low Campylobacter knowledge in Germany*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2020 12:01 am Consumer knowledge in Germany of Toxoplasma was better than that of Campylobacter, according to a recent report on a study. Researchers surveyed 1,008 consumers in August 2017 in Germany via an online panel on Campylobacter, Salmonella and Toxoplasma and transmissibility via meat. The questionnaire had 43 questions in five sections. Consumers were most informed about...  Continue Reading

* Study summarizes decade of surveillance for Listeria in Chile*
By News Desk on Mar 26, 2020 12:01 am Researchers have looked at the types of Listeria monocytogenes strains isolated from food and people during a 10-year period in Chile. Results of tests show Listeria monocytogenes strains isolated from 2008 to 2017 in the city of Santiago indicate serotypes 1/2a, 1/2b and 4b are the most common in food products and from clinical cases,...  Continue Reading


----------

